# wiring harness for New Holland 6610S



## bigdave (Jul 6, 2011)

Do any one have a wiring harness diagram for a 1996 NH 6610S? Some of the wires isn't hook up. None of the gauges work except for the rpm gauge. If some one have a diagram it will appreciated it. I do not have a repair manual. NH want $252 for one. Thank you.


----------

